# pets/my cat



## grahamhanson (Jan 5, 2008)

Could somebody please advise me on how you transfer your pet to your new home in spain(marbella)
I understand all the legal side but the problem i have is that when i arrive there, i will be staying in a apartment that doesnt accept pets ,i will not be moving into my new home for 4 days.
What do i do with my pet for that period of time.
Is there a cattery in marbella ?
Or can someone advise otherwise. 
Many thanks graham


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Hope this helps:

Pointer Vets and Cattery
(+34) 95 281 4401
Calle Manolete edif Pointer
29660 NUEVA ANDALUCIA
Puerto Banus - Marbella
e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If it's only for four days, perhaps you can get access to your new home on your arrival. I know that when my cats arrived in Germany from the US, I was still living in a hotel. 

I did have the keys to my flat and I just set the cats up there with a litter box and food and water. Went to visit them a couple of times each day until my air freight shipment arrived and I could set up myself in the flat with the cats.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

